# The Mailing of documents in support of online application.



## Seppala (14 Jun 2014)

First off I apologize if this is the incorrect thread to ask this question but I have searched and can not find the answer to my immediate question and yet again I'm sorry if it was posted and I misread it my question is.
 I have applied to the forces via the website and filled out the application but I keep reading(online) about having to mail in your birth certificate etc, I was wondering do i need to do this after I send it in once completed with my application ? or will i receive a E-mail prompting me to do so? I just would hate to be waiting to realize I did not properly do my application process


----------



## Seppala (14 Jun 2014)

After more searching I think I have found my answer that the E-mail will prompt me to send in my birth certificate etc If i'm incorrect a response be grateful If not I appreciate everyone's time helping me.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (16 Jun 2014)

Good day,

	There have been some changes to the online recruiting process. Applicants no longer receive an email after applying online to mail in copies of their supporting documents (Citizenship & Education). Follow the direction that you receive in your correspondence with your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Center (CFRC) that is processing your application. Depending on the distance from where you live to your local recruiting center some correspondence and documents may be requested to be sent via mail. Never mail any original documents, take photo copies and have the originals available when you’re scheduled to go to your local CFRC.


----------



## browne0509 (5 Dec 2014)

I filled out my application to the CFVRC in july 2014. Got an email back within minutes saying your application is selected for further processing. One week later i received another email saying it has been received by my local recruitment office and to please be patient. It may take up to six months. At the time it never occurred to me that i had to send in my documents to the CFVRC. In the email it never said to submit anything to just be patient. Its been about 5 months and the jobs i have chosen are now finally hiring. I looked around and everyone who has filled out the application online has sent their documents within a few weeks of sending in their application. So I sent in my documents by fax today and hope to hear something back. What does this mean for my application? would they have still processed it even if i never sent them my documents or will i have to start this long road all over again?


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Dec 2014)

Did the second email tell you to contact your closest recruiter? For myself, the email told me to contact my local recruitment centre (Ottawa) and set up my CFAT. 

As for the documents, don't worry! They changed things earlier this year and no longer require you to send them anything. They will ask for your paperwork at your first appointment. Even though you faxed it, make sure to bring the originals whenever your time comes!! (They won't let you write your test without it.)


----------



## browne0509 (5 Dec 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Did the second email tell you to contact your closest recruiter? For myself, the email told me to contact my local recruitment centre (Ottawa) and set up my CFAT.
> 
> As for the documents, don't worry! They changed things earlier this year and no longer require you to send them anything. They will ask for your paperwork at your first appointment. Even though you faxed it, make sure to bring the originals whenever your time comes!! (They won't let you write your test without it.)



No, all it said was " Your application has been sent for processing. You will be contacted by email  with instructions and a date for the next phase of processing.

 Due to the number of applications we have received, there may be a delay of up to 6 months. Please be patient." 

It's Just coming close to the 6 month mark and I'm getting anxious.. Can never seem to get on the phone with anyone at the recruiting office during the day. I sent an email 2 days ago to get an update on my file and have yet to hear anything. Seems some get a quicker response than others.


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Dec 2014)

Yea, you also applied for the two trades that seem to ALWAYS be full so that explains the long wait. 

Best way to get a hold of recruiters is to go right in there so they can't hide. Or hit redial 20 times a day. 
Anyways best of luck, hope you hear back soon!


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2014)

browne0509 said:
			
		

> I filled out my application to the CFVRC in july 2014. Got an email back within minutes saying your application is selected for further processing. One week later i received another email saying it has been received by my local recruitment office and to please be patient. It may take up to six months. At the time it never occurred to me that i had to send in my documents to the CFVRC. In the email it never said to submit anything to just be patient. Its been about 5 months and the jobs i have chosen are now finally hiring. I looked around and everyone who has filled out the application online has sent their documents within a few weeks of sending in their application. So I sent in my documents by fax today and hope to hear something back. What does this mean for my application? would they have still processed it even if i never sent them my documents or will i have to start this long road all over again?



This may help. It's from a CAF Recruiter.

The Mailing of documents in support of online application. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115364/post-1313222.html#msg1313222


----------



## Pwegman (1 Jan 2015)

If it may help you , i never had to fax or either mail any documents. When I've done my CFAT on November 17th 2014, they just asked me to bring the original document the day of the test. And they clearly said that you cant pass the test if you don't bring the original with you the day its done . Hoping that give you the answer you were looking for ( sorry for my English by the way, im just trying to help a fellow here    )


----------

